# 2006 NFL Sunday Ticket Schedule Spreadsheet



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Since I live in Dallas, and have the hell of living in Cowboy land, one majorly huge lifeline for me is the NFL Sunday Ticket package on DirecTV. It allows me to watch pretty much whatever game I want, so I get to see all the Eagles games (I'm from Philly), and Steeler games (wife's from Pittsburgh) without having to sit through the agony of all the Dallas Cowboy games every week.

Anyway, for the last several seasons (06 is my fifth doing this I believe), I've put together a Microsoft Excel Spreadsheet containing the entire NFL Season Schedule for all the NFL Sunday Ticket channels. You can download it, print it, and have the entire schedule on one page. This originally started out as a project for some people on the TiVo community forums, but I've moved to my own blog as my primary distribution point. Still, I wanted to say hi to the folks over there. 

The first year I did this I did just the NFLST games. But since then I include everything else. Which in 2006 is a lot more confusing. I also have the ESPN MNF games, the Sunday night NBC games, various Thurdsay NFL Network games, and the other oddities like Thanksgiving day, things like that. They're all here. Here's a few notes about the spreadsheet and the NFL schedule this season:


For the last two years, DirecTV did not publish the HD schedule until generally the week of, so that makes it impossible to schedule. If DirecTV ever would publish their full season HD schedule ahead of time, I'd add that, but it's been this way for the last couple of seasons. If it changes for 2006, I'll update, but I'm not holding my breath.
Monday Night Football moved from ABC to ESPN this season.
The Sunday night games that were on ESPN now have moved to NBC. ABC is out, they have no games at all now.
Weeks 10-15 & 17 are now part of the new "Flex Scheduling". Being tired of getting stuck with dud games on TV at the end of the season, the NFL now has a rather large number of games listed as early games these weeks. The NFL will move one game from the schedule to the Sunday night slot no closer than 12 days from gameday. Lots of details on the new flex scheduling are available on the NFL.com website here. I suggest reading it.
I've been doing this spreadsheet for about 5 seasons now, and the more stuff they add like flex scheduling, Thursday games, etc, the more cluttered my spreadsheet goes. If it gets worse next season, I may have to revisit how I lay this out.
Last year someone had a great idea - to color code the boxes for an individual team's games with their team colors. I think it's a great idea, but that's 32 extra spreadsheets for me to do. Great idea, but I don't have the time to make that many spreadsheets. 
I also have this available as a spreadsheet in Google Spreadsheets. If you would like to have access to my online version, send me an email to [email protected] with your Google account name, and I'll get you hooked up. Google Spreadsheets doesn't have a "let everyone see" option, otherwise THAT would be my primary distribution method. 

http://www.siegler.net/2006nflsundayticket.zip

If you use this, send me an email and let me know. I don't want anything, I just like to know that people actually use the thing. Feel free to pass this to whomever you want, just please don't change the credits; distribute it as I sent it. That's all I ask.

Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Isn't it easier to set a wishlist for the teams you like?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

It's difficult - try it.

It will also pick up ancillary programs that aren't games, it will also pick up the same game if it shows up on both local & NFLST. It's not quite as clear cut as that.


----------



## shacky (Oct 16, 2003)

I could definitely use this, especially with FF. Thanks Joe.
DirecTV usually sends out a NFL TV schedule but this is the one I'll use instead since it includes the SNF and MNF games.
Thanks again.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Yeah, I get DirecTV's thing too - but it's only DirecTV. If they would publish everything, I'd probably stop doing this.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> Since I live in Dallas, and have the hell of living in Cowboy land, one majorly huge lifeline for me is the NFL Sunday Ticket package on DirecTV. It allows me to watch pretty much whatever game I want, so I get to see all the Eagles games (I'm from Philly),


Your first mistake was to move to Dallas! And are you wearing a frickin Rangers hat in that picture? The only red you should be wearing is a Phils hat!

Having said that, thanks for doing all the work. I'm a Philly trasplant too (not to frickin Dallas, though) and I have the NFL ST just to watch the Eagles.


----------



## BrianT (Dec 5, 2003)

Just to let you know, in week 3 you have [email protected], but it should be [email protected]


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Joe Siegler said:


> Since I live in Dallas, It allows me to watch pretty much whatever game I want, so I get to see all the Eagles games (I'm from Philly),


Hey. Just moved to Fort Worth area from Philly. Going to be tough being in Dallas country while I cheer on my birds. Glad to see another fan in the area. I think I recall there is an Eagles bar somewhere down here like in Miami but not sure where. Go EAGLES!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Hey. Just moved to Fort Worth area from Philly. Going to be tough being in Dallas country while I cheer on my birds. Glad to see another fan in the area. I think I recall there is an Eagles bar somewhere down here like in Miami but not sure where. Go EAGLES!


Well I'm a Cowboys Fan (duh the username) who just migrated to Houston. I "hear" the Cowboys and Texans games are normally on in my area.

I used to subscribe to NFLST for the Dallas cames. Then the blackouts (thanks to the Chargers claimimg LA as a market made me reconsider my options.

I miss watching other key match-ups , but will wait to see what happens after 2-3 weeks this season.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Isn't it easier to set a wishlist for the teams you like?


That all I do too. Once a week, Friday night or Sat usually, I search the WL's and manually select what I want to record for that week. I dont have it auto record.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks for the spreadsheet!



Joe Siegler said:


> [*]For the last two years, DirecTV did not publish the HD schedule until generally the week of, so that makes it impossible to schedule. If DirecTV ever would publish their full season HD schedule ahead of time, I'd add that, but it's been this way for the last couple of seasons. If it changes for 2006, I'll update, but I'm not holding my breath.


FYI this is because the networks (Fox and CBS) don't pick which games will be in HD until a week or two before they air. Thus DirecTV can't provide the info the networks don't know yet. 

It should change for 07 when all games are supposed to be in HD according to the new NFL contracts. We'll see if CBS steps up and gets their act together and does more then 3 HD games a week by then.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Joe! 

This is great. I really appreciate your hard work. :up:


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

BrianT said:


> Just to let you know, in week 3 you have [email protected], but it should be [email protected]


D'oh! Fixed and reuploaded. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> That all I do too. Once a week, Friday night or Sat usually, I search the WL's and manually select what I want to record for that week. I dont have it auto record.


I have a Keyword ARWL with "Pittsburgh AT" and Show Type: Live. That should get you only live games for your team. Just make sure you have your "Channels You Receive" set up properly or it may record the game on a channel you don't sub to.


----------



## ethanjacejacob (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Joe this spreadsheet will be very helpful. This is my first season having the Sunday Ticket. By the way I am a Cowboy fan living near Seattle.


----------



## rigs49 (Mar 30, 2005)

Great job Joe, Thanks.


----------



## bdlou21 (Jul 10, 2006)

Question: Are all the games on the Sunday Ticket delivered in HD?


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Not every game because not all of them are filmed in HD but I believe it's every one that the networks have HD available for.

That said, you need the $99 SuperFan add on to get any of the Sunday Ticket games in HD. That is in addition to the normal Sunday Ticket subscription price.


----------



## bdlou21 (Jul 10, 2006)

MattDing said:


> Not every game because not all of them are filmed in HD but I believe it's every one that the networks have HD available for.
> 
> That said, you need the $99 SuperFan add on to get any of the Sunday Ticket games in HD. That is in addition to the normal Sunday Ticket subscription price.


Thanks for the answer. I did purchase the SuperFan this year and assumed every game would be broadcast in HD but I guess some of the worse games wouldn't be filmed in it. Anyone know about what percentage are in HD each week?


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

I found this post that says it's typically been 9 per week the past couple of seasons.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Fox does up to 6. CBS does 3.


----------



## tstout (Jul 16, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> Last year someone had a great idea - to color code the boxes for an individual team's games with their team colors. I think it's a great idea, but that's 32 extra spreadsheets for me to do. Great idea, but I don't have the time to make that many spreadsheets.


Ah the power of conditional formatting.... I'm working on a mod to do something like this now. It won't be in the team colors, but it will highlight a selected team's games. Should make it a little easier to find "your" games.

I'll send it to Joe when it's finished. His choice on whether to update the original, of course, it's still his sheet.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good job Joe! Better than their list.


----------



## dtivo04 (Jul 13, 2004)

Joe - Great job. One other matchup is wrong - Week 7 MNF - Should be NYG @ DAL (not NYJ)

Thanks again for the schedule (BTW - This is my 3rd year of the "Ticket" and the 3rd year, I've used your schedule)


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

one other G-men goof:

wk 11 should be CHI @ NYG


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I fixed the two Giants / Jets mistakes I made, and republished the sheet.


----------



## compac1882 (Jan 4, 2005)

What type of file is your spread sheet? What softwear opens it?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I've finally gone through the thing and removed all the hyperlinks from the spreadsheet - Excel was translating everything like [email protected] as an email hyperlink - I stopped it from doing that, and removed all the existing links.

Also corrected the Week 11 MNF matchup - I believe everything is finally correct.

Joe

--------------



compac1882 said:


> What type of file is your spread sheet? What softwear opens it?


What type of file? Huh? It's a spreadsheet. I don't understand that question. All I can think of to say is to go here and read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spreadsheet


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks a lot for your hard work Joe. Spreadsheet looks great!

Totally off topic, but I don't suppose any of you Philly to DFW transplants have found a good cheesesteak place here in the DFW area? There's a place in Plano that's pretty good but I'm still looking for better!


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Anyone else notice how few late games are scheduled? I think this may have to do with flexible scheduling. Has anyone heard if the NFL plans to move more of the 1:00 (East Coast lingo) to 4:00?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Read the link I have in the notes of the spreadsheet about flexible scheduling. That's why I put it there. 

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/tv/flexible


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Joe, your 1-page sked is an easy read and stores better on my recliner.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Joe Siegler said:


> Read the link I have in the notes of the spreadsheet about flexible scheduling. That's why I put it there.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/schedules/tv/flexible


Yes Joe, thanks, I've seen that before, I'm just wondering if others take the following text to mean that they are fully planning on moving some of the 1:00 ET games to 4:00. "The 2006 NFL schedule will list start times for all Sunday games during the "flex" weeks as 1:00 p.m. ET, except for games played in the Mountain or Pacific Time zones, which will be listed at 4:05 p.m. ET or 4:15 p.m. ET."

Also wondering if anyone has heard anything specific about this.

Weeks 10 - 13 only have 1 or 2 late games scheduled.


----------



## shawtd (Jul 28, 2005)

Joe,

You da' man! The sheet is great. One question. Why do some of the cells have a black background?

Thanks.


----------



## shawtd (Jul 28, 2005)

Joe,

No need to reply. I read the bottom of your sheet.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

If you have a Google account, you can now view the Google Spreadsheet version without needing a specific invite like before. The link for that version is here:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pr01UNCCodePebWtoQvIcAg

You can still download the one I created in Excel at the link at the top of the thread, too.


----------



## km2577 (Aug 26, 2006)

This is great Thanks for the hard work.


----------

